# Favorite Campgrounds In North Carolina



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

I live in central North Carolina and was wondering if any members had favorite campgrounds they visit in our fair state. When my wife and I do get time to get away itâ€™s usually just for the weekend and we donâ€™t travel too far for such a short stay. A couple we do enjoy is Dan Nicholas in Salisbury and Poplar Point in Apex. Both are nice places, but I wondering if anyone else had any recommendations?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Steve,

I don't know what you like as far as camping facilities, but Kerr lake is one of my favorite state parks of all time. They have lots of sites with water and electric, but they don't have sewer hook-ups. You can usually get a site right on the water, and the lake is beautiful.

On the Outer Banks, my favorite is Frisco Woods. Some of our compadres have not liked their expriences there, though. There are lots of good CGs on the OB, the hardest part is choosing one.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Flintwood in Boone is my favorite. If you make advance reservations you can camp right on the stream. Frisco woods is about a mile from my house and I haven't heard much good about it. They charge a fortune for propane I know that. It wouldn't be high on my list out here.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Oops I forgot one. There's an Army Corp campground on a resevoir around North Wilkesboro we stayed at one night while running from a hurricane. No sewer hookup but a cool place.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I apprecitate it! I'll probably try to check out one or two of them this weekend. While our camper is in the shop for warranty repairs we've been riding to new campgrounds we hear of to see if we might like them. Between that and making a list of mods from some of the great ideas I've read here I'm keeping myself in the camping spirit. I have to admit though I miss looking out behind the house and seeing that big white camper though.

Steve


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Steve, if you're visiting the Asheville area, take a look at Mama Gertie's Hideaway Campground. We stayed there recently, and it's great. It's on I-40 at exit 59 in Swannanoa.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve, North Bend Federal Park located on Kerr Lake (north side near the dam in Va.) is our favorite quick weekend campground. Can't beat the price of $18/nite and very clean with large sites on the water.

Beach camping- Holiday Trav-L Park at Emerald Isle.


----------

